# I need help with my first fursona



## Viking Wolf (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey everyone I am new to the furry fandom and I would really like it if someone could help me create a fursona. I honestly have no idea where to start. Thank you all


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Mar 9, 2016)

Well, lesse what I can do... 

What kind of animals do you like?

Which animal do you think describes you the best?

 Do you want a fursona that IS you, an idealized version of you, or nothing like you at all and just a main OC?


----------



## Viking Wolf (Mar 9, 2016)

Rabbit-masked-man said:


> Well, lesse what I can do...
> 
> What kind of animals do you like?
> 
> ...


I like wolves, and I know what a fursona is, I just don't know how to make the art for it mostly. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 9, 2016)

well an way to start is by looking at furry art and deciding what species looks the best to you. Or by reviewing things like these Finding Your Fursona - AniMagicka

An few helpful tips to remember

Don’t rush it, take your time.

Don’t look to online quizzes to tell you what species you should be, they’ll as they don’t have many results you can come up as.

Don’t limit yourself to just one if you don’t want to, you can have two.


----------



## Viking Wolf (Mar 9, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> well an way to start is by looking at furry art and deciding what species looks the best to you. Or by reviewing things like these Finding Your Fursona - AniMagicka
> 
> An few helpful tips to remember
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, I have a pretty good idea of what I want it to look like and act like I just don't know how to go about creating it, do I need to buy software? I don't know if this is the right place to ask this but I'm only 16 and my parents are very conservative, I want to tell them I am a furry but I feel like they would judge me and be disappointed, what should I do.


----------



## Rhinorocket (Mar 9, 2016)

Viking Wolf said:


> Thanks for the advice, I have a pretty good idea of what I want it to look like and act like I just don't know how to go about creating it, do I need to buy software? I don't know if this is the right place to ask this but I'm only 16 and my parents are very conservative, I want to tell them I am a furry but I feel like they would judge me and be disappointed, what should I do.


Well, first of all you don't need to make a big deal out of being a furry.
There's a thread specifically about this --> (*PSA: About "coming out" as a furry*)
you should give it a read.

As for fursona help, you don't need to buy software to make a fursona. 
A lot of people pick their favorite animal and favorite colors and put them together themselves either on paper or on their computer.
They may just be a plain animal or an anthro( animal-like human), it depends on their preference.
And if you need help drawing one I can probably sketch something out for you! :]
Otherwise there's a Forum where you can ask for free art and see if anyone is interested. (*Art Exchange & Trades*)


----------



## Viking Wolf (Mar 9, 2016)

Rhinorocket said:


> Well, first of all you don't need to make a big deal out of being a furry.
> There's a thread specifically about this --> (*PSA: About "coming out" as a furry*)
> you should give it a read.
> 
> ...


Oh cool you can help me sketch one out, I am not very good at drawing. I don't really care if my parents don't know if I'm a furry, but I want ears and I cant get them without my parents seeing them, I guess I can figure all that out at a later time. Thank you for you help.


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 9, 2016)

This is a very important choice, so you should really think about this. You do not want to be one of those people that change their fursona every other month, you want to have a true emotional attachment to it.


----------



## stablercake (Mar 9, 2016)

TBH I would say just go with your gut right now and make a sona based on your favorite animal or favorite few and make a hybrid. If you don't like it in a few months or you're inspired by someone else's character organically, you can change, there's nothing to say you can't have more than one sona also. A sona isn't like a tattoo, it's not forever, you can update or change it anytime you like! (Although if you have a suit it might be an expensive change haha)

I have 2 now I still draw and had a different one when I was young that doesn't work for me anymore, a lot of people also have sonas that just turn into OC's because their sonas change. Change is fine, so if you have a sona that doesn't click with you in the future, don't fret, you're just growing as a person! n wn/

Also, if you aren't an artist, you might want to just color a base, there's a lot of free bases out there that you can either use software or even print out and use coloring utensils to color. Just try googling "Free <your favorite animal here> base" (and add "anthro" or "furry" if necessary) and you'll probably find something you can work with! Just make sure the base is free to use!


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 10, 2016)

I think you're mistaking character, roll playing and fursona. A "fursona" is supposed to be the final form. Your literal physical representation as a furry. Not saying it can't change over time, but to have 2 or more "fursonas" is illogical. You can however have multiple characters you roll play as, such as "switching bodies", but there needs to be 1 single character, which if you had to spend the rest of your life as, in a furry world, you can say "THIS" is me as a furry.


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 10, 2016)

Lemmie kno when you decide who you wanna be, I'll draw up a quick color sketch for ya too. :3
forums.furaffinity.net: Free Art: - Tatsu is Taking Requests! :D


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Mar 10, 2016)

Most people who are non-artist furries generally have a description/bio of their characters. This gives them something to give to the artists when they want their fursona depicted visually. So, if you're not an artist/ don't want to draw you can always write up a bio/description and find an artist willing to do it for you. Some may want to do it for free on this forum, even. 

But if you'd like to get something REALLY nice for yourself, you could shell out some dough for a commission.


----------



## Paradox13 (Mar 10, 2016)

I been a furry for many years now and its taken me countless "fursonas" to finally discover my fursona.

Its a journey of self discovery. Nothing easy by any stretch of the imagination, if done right. Many people in this fandom grow and mature and so does their sonas. Hell, some even change them until they get it right.

Most people will say, go with an animal you like or think is cool. There is nothing wrong with this, but I bet if you do, you will either change sonas or make new ones in addition.

I suggest that you try and figure out who you are. How you act, react, carry yourself, how you hold relationships, your ambitions and habits, amongst other factors. You then should try looking into animals that share those traits. Its no easy task, but the more you know of yourself, the more you can question.

Funny though, majority who enter the fandom start off as wolves. Its simple easy and largely over used. Not to be bias against wolf furs. Anyway.. Just look at yourself and itll come. Either in time and many fursons later.

Good luck


----------



## stablercake (Mar 10, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> I think you're mistaking character, roll playing and fursona. A "fursona" is supposed to be the final form. Your literal physical representation as a furry. Not saying it can't change over time, but to have 2 or more "fursonas" is illogical. You can however have multiple characters you roll play as, such as "switching bodies", but there needs to be 1 single character, which if you had to spend the rest of your life as, in a furry world, you can say "THIS" is me as a furry.



Well it's really a matter of opinion isn't it, your opinion is that you can only have one final form I guess? So that's what you will do, and that's fine! But it's not fair to project your decisions and opinions in such a subjective (and imaginary I might add) space where everyone experiences being a furry differently. Having 2 fursonas isn't the illogical part, having a fursona at all is illogical at its core, but it sure is fun!

Lots of people only have one fursona that they really like, but for others, like me, it's not so easy. So what if you like a different fursona but still like your old one too, do you just stick with the old one because someone with no authority said so one time? And if I have two, have you decided one of mine isn't my fursona because I already had one? That's my decision, not yours. No one person or set or rules is running this ship, the patients are running the asylum, and opinions differ. To use your terms, a character is just a fictional person or creature you made up and can include fursonas or not, role playing isn't a label for a character at all but just a style of escapism of which often refers to playing multiple characters, and a fursona is just a furry character identity assumed by a person in the fandom. It's up to the creator of the character to decide whether it's their fursona or not.

IMO the best part about being a furry is *there's not really any rules* (except you know, liking animal people) which makes it nice that no one is gonna quiz me on being a furry anytime soon to check my cred. I feel different on different days and sometimes I feel like a dobie, sometimes I feel like a moose so I'll choose whichever I want to draw or feel like being on that given day. People have multiple fursuits of different characters and I would wager that often they're not just their "characters", they're additional fursonas. I can say "THIS is me as a furry, and so is THIS". 

You're giving me the business as if you wrote the rules of being a furry, but you didn't. I'm also not saying you're supposed to or should have more than one, but you* can *have more than one if you want is my point.

TL;DR - It's really kind of rude to tell someone who is just joining the fandom that they can only have one fursona, even wikipedia doesn't agree with that, and since they're so new sometimes having multiple fursonas helps new folks explore new characters and continue to explore the fandom and just have fun with their escapism.


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey, my opinion is my personal opinion, nobody speaks as though it's LAW, just to ME, I don't understand how you can have 8 fursonas, because by the very definition, a fursona is the physical embodiment of you as an animal or furry... but, we're getting technical now. Bottom line is, you can have as many characters, fursonas, whatever as you like... I really don't care what people do with their lives, it's just my opinion.

I personally say there's only 1 fursona, but unlimited characters at any given time lol.


----------



## stablercake (Mar 10, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> Hey, my opinion is my personal opinion, nobody speaks as though it's LAW, just to ME, I don't understand how you can have 8 fursonas, because by the very definition, a fursona is the physical embodiment of you as an animal or furry... but, we're getting technical now. Bottom line is, you can have as many characters, fursonas, whatever as you like... I really don't care what people do with their lives, it's just my opinion.



Cool, I'm glad you came around.

And I understand this is also just my opinion, but you can have 8 fursonas because the physical embodiment of someone as a furry isn't always the same day to day or even moment to moment!


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 10, 2016)

Well, to me that's insane haha. I can COMPLETELY understand feeling like a different animal each day, depending on your mood, however, I still do believe regardless of how many "fursonas" a person has, they should still dig deep down inside of them, spiritually, or whatever is equivalent, and try to truly find out what is their (for argument sakes) "True Fursona", meaning regardless of how many you have, if you died and was reborn into a furry heaven, what WOULD your final form be. I only suggest this because it will really help you understand yourself, connect, and accept yourself. Many people have issues with themselves, or even still haven't discovered who they truly are as a human, so finding your true fursona will help.

But until then, have fun!


----------



## stablercake (Mar 10, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> Well, to me that's insane haha. I can COMPLETELY understand feeling like a different animal each day, depending on your mood, however, I still do believe regardless of how many "fursonas" a person has, they should still dig deep down inside of them, spiritually, or whatever is equivalent, and try to truly find out what is their (for argument sakes) "True Fursona", meaning regardless of how many you have, if you died and was reborn into a furry heaven, what WOULD your final form be. I only suggest this because it will really help you understand yourself, connect, and accept yourself. Many people have issues with themselves, or even still haven't discovered who they truly are as a human, so finding your true fursona will help.
> 
> But until then, have fun!



Uh k, so you're telling me I don't know who I am because I don't have a one true fursona? Lmao that's cute but you are super losing the plot, this is all for fun, you know that right? I don't need a "true fursona" or a "final form" to accept myself and be happy being me, if there were a furry heaven, what would the point be in having a rule like that? It's HEAVEN, being limited to just one doesn't sound like heaven to me. If you let people have as many as they wanted in your wacky furry heaven, you could keep one and keep your personal rules in tact, everyone else picking different ones doesn't effect you at all. You're being oddly controlling over a fun thing on the internet.

I already understand and accept myself for the most part (nobody's perfect), and in fact that's a big part of me getting back into the fandom. It's really weird that you think there's a connection with like universal self-discovery and the arbitrary idea that you need to settle on only one fursona? If that's something you did then great, but YMMV, your story is not everyone's. If I need to discover myself, I'd probably get like actual therapy. Plus people's aesthetics change over time, sometimes a lot! You are consistently framing this idea of yours like if people don't do it your way, they're doing it wrong or aren't as enlightened as you in some way. You say in your last post that it's just your opinion and everyone can do whatever, then super dramatically in your next post you project your insecurities on everyone else and state that having more than one sona is an insane idea.

Don't project your insecurities, previous or current, on me or anyone else. If you need one single fursona to be happy and accept yourself, that's fine! I give zero fucks about how many you have! But I, and a lot of others, don't need these self-imposed way-too-deep rules like that to be happy so maybe next time instead of projecting, especially on to new folks in the fandom, keep them to yourself.


----------



## ALilShark (Mar 10, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> Well, to me that's insane haha. I can COMPLETELY understand feeling like a different animal each day, depending on your mood, however, I still do believe regardless of how many "fursonas" a person has, they should still dig deep down inside of them, spiritually, or whatever is equivalent, and try to truly find out what is their (for argument sakes) "True Fursona", meaning regardless of how many you have, if you died and was reborn into a furry heaven, what WOULD your final form be. I only suggest this because it will really help you understand yourself, connect, and accept yourself. Many people have issues with themselves, or even still haven't discovered who they truly are as a human, so finding your true fursona will help.
> 
> But until then, have fun!



We are talking about fursonas right? Furry isn't a religion and your fursonas aren't your spirit totem. (Well unless it's a big support structure for you personally or if you're Therian. But I digress...)

It's all for fun and having multiple fursonas isn't an indicator of emotional instabilities. For most it it boils down to loving a bunch of different animals, loving to create characters or design them, and also roleplay. I like sharks and I like goats. I have a fursuit of my goat but on the internet my personal moniker is a shark. I'll probably have way more in the future just because. No reason beyond that I like many animals and because I can. 

If someone only wants one because it's something deep and personal that's fine, if it's good for them, that's all that matters as is having many.


----------



## Viking Wolf (Mar 10, 2016)

Tatsuchan18 said:


> Lemmie kno when you decide who you wanna be, I'll draw up a quick color sketch for ya too. :3
> forums.furaffinity.net: Free Art: - Tatsu is Taking Requests! :D


Sorry it took me so long to reply I had school today, I would prefer a fox though I like wolves I feel like I'm mentally more like a fox.


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 10, 2016)

Viking Wolf said:


> Sorry it took me so long to reply I had school today, I would prefer a fox though I like wolves I feel like I'm mentally more like a fox.


Just out of curiousity? forums.furaffinity.net: Why Are Foxes SO Popular!?


----------



## aagreen121 (Mar 10, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> Just out of curiousity? forums.furaffinity.net: Why Are Foxes SO Popular!?


hmm asking the question or found an answer?


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 10, 2016)

No, haven't really "found an answer", because everybody has their own opinion, so I've yet to see the common factor between the answers which concludes the question, which is why the study must go on.


----------



## aagreen121 (Mar 10, 2016)

SkyFurCreations said:


> No, haven't really "found an answer", because everybody has their own opinion, so I've yet to see the common factor between the answers which concludes the question, which is why the study must go on.


well why fox'es are so popular i can answer because i use to be a fox most of my furdom, it's because well the shape, small, sexier looking aswell, the muzzles are shaped right, and well the fur is amazing.


----------



## stablercake (Mar 11, 2016)

Viking Wolf said:


> Sorry it took me so long to reply I had school today, I would prefer a fox though I like wolves I feel like I'm mentally more like a fox.



Maybe you could take parts of each that you like and combine them? A lot of folks have hybrids!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 11, 2016)

Like I said to the other person in a separate thread.

Try and come up with a Fursona on your own and the time/effort you put into it will make it far more meaningful to you
then letting others decide for you.
Just whatever you come up with,if you're planning to get a partial or fursuit made of it,try and make it practical and not too elaborate..
Unless I mean,you've got that kind of money but just go easy on yourself.

Also to add on.

Once you come up with a description/background for your Fursona that you like,try and hit up those who offer free art.
It's something to get you started and even start practicing drawing your Fursona on your own,since often art you make yourself
will be one heck of a positive boost for you.


----------



## drjoshfox (Mar 11, 2016)

Viking Wolf said:


> I like wolves, and I know what a fursona is, I just don't know how to make the art for it mostly. Thank you for the reply.


If you're having trouble for art, maybe practice your at a bit, if not, look around from some artists offering commissions or requests to draw one up for you ^^


----------



## aagreen121 (Mar 11, 2016)

take my fursona for example it is a hybrid from a dragon and wolf if you can tell has wings like a dragon plus horns and the rest is a wolf it's based on who i am a dragon as in trying to be top and being overall a person to go to like an elder dragon, and wolf as in protective very protective.


----------

